# Lower Leaves drying up ??



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

heres some pics of my WW. Lower leaves drying up. Really not yellowing just dry and brittle. any suggestions ??
11 days in flower.
 BTW, the last pic is my DNA Sour Kosher, its fine. 

View attachment DSC00222.JPG


View attachment DSC00223.JPG


View attachment DSC00224.JPG


View attachment DSC00226.JPG


----------



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

heres a full pic of the sick plant 

View attachment DSC00228.JPG


----------



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

3rd Pic looks like you have Thrips  ??
well I do know I have gnats, i'll have to read up on Thrips
will gnats do this ?


----------



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

I took my spray bottle and misted the plants down. Now I have spotted small webs on the lower infested parts. 
Couldn't see them until I misted, So do I have spider mites instead of thrips ?
If so, whats best way to get rid of them ??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

I was going to say that's a sign of spider mites. (the mottled color)

The second form of proof is the webbing. Third look at the underside of the leaves with a microscope for miscolored dots, now nudge'em with a fingernail tip (or leaf tip), they'll move (if they're not already) , that's the mite(s)

Go get some miticide friend and kill those bastages!

I use a tralomethrin fogger (anytime during veg but only the first two weeks of bloom) but most ppl here like the systemic SNS-217 or barring that Avid/Forbid.


----------



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

I've read and searched all day on this and the SNS-217 seems to have all positive results.
sure is costly.  wander if someone comes up with a home remedy copied from it ?

12 days in flower, just showing pistils.  something safe, Avid/Forbid safe at this stage ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

A V I D.




Ppl think its so bad- research WHAT it is.

Ppl use it to treat worms.   It aint THAT bad.

I have some I can give you if interested. It was gifted to me through another member.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 8, 2014)

Some differences between thrip damage and spider mites.
(from ICMAG)
*Thrips

*Thrips are really tiny, but can be seen by the naked eye. Some may have wings and some may not. Thrips reproduce rapidly, especially in tight places. That is what makes them hard to get rid of when using pesticides. The suck the sap right out of your plant with there piercing mouths, which makes the leaves look like they turned white. You can tell when you have thrips by taking a look at your leaves, the leaves will look as if there chlorophyll have been ripped right off the plant. Plants that are damaged can&#8217;t be healed thus making it harder for the plant to absorb light. SO if left untreated the thrips will kill the plants. Damage also can be seen by the greenish black specks of there **** they leave on leaves. Also the plants will show silver patchs from scar tissue. Depending on the severity at first, thrip damage might look like spider mite damage untill it increases in damage and then thrips case is for sure when you see the greenness replace with big parts of white.Thrips also can causes viruses to the plants and any larvae infected will breed more infected pests!. While they suck, the plants release honeydew which can contribute to mold on your plants. 


*Spider mites*: 

Spider mites are by far the worst pest to have, because they are the hardest to kill and can literally kill any plant. They are by far more active in warmer climates than cold ones, they also suck sup from the leaves leaving tiny white spots on the leaves from where they suck on. The damage they do is just like thrips, but with spider mites they pierce the surface of the leaves and can show tiny holes or white speckling damage, unlike with thirps they eat the surface of the chlorophyll. You can tell when you have infestation of spider mites , because you will have distorted growth, shortened internodes and petioles. 
When you have bad infestation you will see webbing with larva in them. You get spider mites from either store bought soil mostly when your soil is not sterilized. Most brands do not state weather or not they are, chances are if you buy cheap soil, you have a less likely chance of the soil being sterile.Also, bringing outdoor plants indoors, or getting plants from someone else who was infected with spidermites.
Spider mites live on the plant itself and are under the leaves most of the time and are usually are so tiny you can&#8217;t see them with the naked eye.

Here are some pics of both spider mites and thrips. the first is spider mites the second thrips.


View attachment 1134Spidermite_speckling2.jpg


View attachment 1134Thrips2.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2014)

I have not had any trouble with spider mites but they always seem to attack the tops of the plants while thrips seem to always attack ffrom the bottom up. However, thrips don't make webs. I would take a good look with a magnifying lens and then do a google image search of both thrips and spider mites. Azomax will take care of thrips but "The Borg" require serious measures.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2014)

Btw...that container is way too small for that plant.


your avid goes out this week with some freebies for others as well.


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2014)

God I hated dealing with the Borg.  Took a tear down and serious cleaning for me to finally be rid of them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

I was thinking that it looks like spider mite damage also, but I have never had thrips.  However, I don't believe that the dying leaves at the bottom are related to the insects.  I'm thinking maybe a nutrient/pH thing.  

I was also going to mention the small pot, but TOA beat me to it.


----------



## rebel (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks t.o.a,  lookin foward to it.
can i repot to a bigger one in flower ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Rebel,

Spider mites are nothing to take lightly, they can ruin your crop and crops to come if you don't get rid of it.
When you get your spray, take the plant out of the small container and spray all the underside of the leaves and the top of the soil...then put the plant upright and spray the tops of the leaves...
Tiny black dots are spider mite ****.... You have to be so careful to scrub your room before you put the plants back in.  This is the serious borg..... go get it!


----------



## rebel (Mar 12, 2014)

Rose, this is a good size plant. tryin to think how to turn it upside down to get all undersides without breaking the plant or leaves. Maybe hang it upside down from the ceiling ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Put a piece of paper in the pot... to keep the dirt from falling out.
Tip the pot and lay it down on the table, or ground. Completely drench that side. Now continue rolling the pot till all the underside of the leaves are soaked. Then set back on its bottom and spray the top of the plant.

You are shooting the spray at an angle...It can be done.  Then repot in a bigger pot.  OR, 

Take the plant out of the pot, holding by the roots spray the underside... I have done it, and i am a wuss...you can do it.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2014)

Listen to Rosebud, I've had Thrips twice....and all bugs are bad news. You have to kill them with methodical house cleaning & attention.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

it mites

spider mites


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 12, 2014)

the best solution for spider mites somthing called pro-action i use in very big scale at farm and its perfect


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 14, 2014)

You can repot at this point, just be as careful as you can to not disturb the roots any more than absolutely necessary. The less you disturb them the easier the transition will be for the transplant.


----------



## rebel (Mar 15, 2014)

oops, I don't know about a bigger pot. I don't have much room left to raise my light. 
I could go with a bigger diameter pot but cant raise it in height.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 15, 2014)

Bigger diameter with more medium for the roots to spread out a bit would still be helpful.


----------



## rebel (Mar 19, 2014)

free samples here for the SNS-217  hxxp://www.tvhydro.com/freebroadmitecontrolkitwith16ozsprayeryoupayforshipping.aspx

they have 3 sample kits. you pay 16.00 s/h

sample 1 includes = Kit includes; 
one (1) 1.5oz pouches of SNS 217C 
one (1) 4oz pouch of SNS 244C 
a 16oz bottle with any direction sprayer and supplemental directions for use

sample 2 = (1) pouch 4oz of SNS 203 soil drench fungus gnat pesticide concentrate, makes up to 1 gallon
(1) pouch 2oz of SNS 217C Spider Mite concentrate makes 10 ounces
(1) pouch 2oz of SNS 209 systemic pest control concentrate makes up to 9 gallons

sample 3 = 1) one 5 inch plastic pot
 (1) one half quart of SNS professional potting soil 
 (1) package of Herb seeds our pick "Basil, Parsley, Thyme, Dill, Oregano, Sage or Cilantro"
 (1) Package of 604 plant stimulant
(1) 1 ounce measuring cup


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 23, 2014)

Spider Mites bro IMO. I saw that yellow speckle and it gave me chills, Neem her every three days until the third week flower. 4ml/Ltr water. Don't allow your soil to dry out. Keep inspecting for movement, webbing etc.
Good Luck! Transplant!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2014)

Mites or thrips the avid will get it. Its onnnaway reb.

:48:


----------

